# What's with all these NUDE TV shows?



## asaratis (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's an ironic situation:

A girl contracts with the network to appear on "DATING NUDE" or "NUDE DATING" or whatever the fuck they call it.  The network promises to blur out things that would normally be covered by a bikini.  She does a mud wrestling scene and her private parts are flashed in front of the world.  She's suing the network!....for being shown NUDE!

 Dating Naked Reality Show Accidentally Broadcasts Vagina On National TV ThinkProgress


Discovery Channel (I used to respect it highly) now runs "NAKED AND AFRAID", a completely fucking stupid "documentary" wherein two or more people "brave the elements" while completely nude.  We follow them around and listen to them dwell on their thoughts, being occasionally told of their fears of the wild around them...all the while being accompanied by A CAMERA CREW!

Then there's "BUYING NAKED" wherein a nude couple is buying or selling a house.

MY GOD!  Can't we leave this kind of shit to Showtime, HBO and Playboy Channels?

No, we can't!  Why?  Because these shows draw an audience.  The word "naked" gets the attention of any viewer.

I predict that in the all too near future we will see live human fornication, with closeups...on Discovery or some similar, previously clean channel.  Where there is demand, there will be suppliers!  Some censorship is in order...for the sake of innocent children who should be exposed to such.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 27, 2014)

Noting "accidental" about the vagina shot.  They planned it out months in advance along with the media stories and resulting polls.

TV is sh*t. Just stop watching it.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 27, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Noting "accidental" about the vagina shot.  They planned it out months in advance along with the media stories and resulting polls.
> 
> TV is sh*t. Just stop watching it.


Some of it is okay.  I do enjoy Forensic Files, Nature, MeTV, Velocity (cars), History, Weather, Science channel, some of the movies on TCM and stuff like that.  I don't bother with the tabloid shows or the talking heads.  Things about history and nature can be worth watching.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 27, 2014)

Just watch porn


----------



## asaratis (Aug 27, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Just watch porn


I have no need of it.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 27, 2014)

There is a nudist demographic, and just cause you don't like a show does not mean others do not...


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 27, 2014)

So the US is "catching down" with Europe.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 27, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Here's an ironic situation:
> 
> A girl contracts with the network to appear on "DATING NUDE" or "NUDE DATING" or whatever the fuck they call it.  The network promises to blur out things that would normally be covered by a bikini.  She does a mud wrestling scene and her private parts are flashed in front of the world.  She's suing the network!....for being shown NUDE!
> 
> ...


So who's forcing you to watch these shows? For the love of god why do you puritans hate the human form so much?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Just watch porn
> ...



Well, not with Naked Dating on, you don't...


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 27, 2014)

Statement about our society. As a nation we elect Obama to two terms, Al Sarpton has his own TV show,and now media wants to elect a fat criminal in Ferguson, Missouri to sainthood.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ask these goofs who they voted for in 2008 and 2012? What a disgrace.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2014)

Naked and Afraid I do watch. I think it's stupid, but..shrug. I have never seen nor will see Dating Naked. No thanks.

The Learning Channel is shit. So is Discovery. Too bad, too.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 27, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Ask these goofs who they voted for in 2008 and 2012? What a disgrace.



I know what you mean, I voted for Reagan...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 27, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Statement about our society. As a nation we elect Obama to two terms, Al Sarpton has his own TV show,and now media wants to elect a fat criminal in Ferguson, Missouri to sainthood.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey!  The economy is tough for many folks.   Clothes, laundry and dry cleaning are So Expensive!


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 27, 2014)

The next one is Naked Angry and Negging

About naked posting on internet forums and negging everyone you disagree with

Investors?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 27, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> There is a nudist demographic, and just cause you don't like a show does not mean others do not...



Nudists are people too!!!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 27, 2014)

My favorite button on ALL my electronical devices remains the 'off' button.

  True Story!​


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 27, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> My favorite button on ALL my electronical devices remains the 'off' button.
> 
> True Story!​



with 2000 channels why would you ever need an off button

Oh, that's right, THERE'S NEVER EVER ANYTHING ON!

(That's why I dumped cable)


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 27, 2014)

​


----------



## boedicca (Aug 27, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> My favorite button on ALL my electronical devices remains the 'off' button.
> 
> True Story!​




Indeed.  I love the quiet sound when the TV is turned off.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 27, 2014)

Besides... we're liberals!  We don't need no stinkin' government judging the content we consume! 

THIS is one of those issues that the market should regulate.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 27, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > There is a nudist demographic, and just cause you don't like a show does not mean others do not...
> ...



Damn right we are.....just don't leave a trail like a snail...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 27, 2014)

It's what will get an audience that counts.  It's why I always have to laugh when the RWnuts rave about Foxnews great ratings...

...they'd get even better ratings if they occasionally showed Hannity's vagina.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 27, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> There is a nudist demographic, and just cause you don't like a show does not mean others do not...


Never said that.  I realize that a shitload of people are attracted to nudity, partial or complete.  I'm one of them.   That doesn't justify its being prevalent on every channel.



RKMBrown said:


> So who's forcing you to watch these shows? For the love of god why do you puritans hate the human form so much?


Where did I ever say I watch the show? I'm far from puritan. Nobody forces me to watch anything. I don't watch stupid shows.  I do watch shows that include nudity, including PPV now and then where it qualifies as light porn, more provocative than what Discovery has adopted.  You jump to conclusions too easily.



AVG-JOE said:


> Besides... we're liberals!  We don't need no stinkin' government judging the content we consume!
> 
> THIS is one of those issues that the market should regulate.


Being liberal has little to do with liking nudity.  I think most everybody likes it one way or another, whether they admit to it or not.  And the market is the driving force.  It drives some to collect porn flicks.  It drives some to voyeurism.  It drives some to plant cameras in restrooms to catch a glimpse of genitalia.  It drives some to drill peep holes into dressing rooms.  (I'm guessing that most of the people that do these things are indeed liberals.)  Do you defend their actions?...based on the free market?

The OP addresses my disdain with Discovery, a once well respected, enlightening source.  It says nothing to suggest that I want all sleazy, liberal porn censored.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 27, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> So the US is "catching down" with Europe.



Not really, we fade out the 'bits.'  Sometimes it's a shame. Other times it's a blessing.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 28, 2014)

asaratis said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Besides... we're liberals!  We don't need no stinkin' government judging the content we consume!
> ...



Liberal means letting people decide for themselves except in extreme circumstances.   Being reasonable crosses the ideological spectrum... It takes extremism to make such a quick link from fuzzed out non-sexual nudity to unwanted invasive sexual behavior.

You are welcome to shut off The Discovery Channel if you want... besides - we both know that there's MUCH better porn just a click away.


Evolution in a fairly free marketplace:  Ugly, but it works.  

​


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 28, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Discovery Channel (I used to respect it highly) now runs "NAKED AND AFRAID", a completely fucking stupid "documentary" wherein two or more people "brave the elements" while completely nude. We follow them around and listen to them dwell on their thoughts, being occasionally told of their fears of the wild around them...all the while being accompanied by A CAMERA CREW!





RKMBrown said:


> So who's forcing you to watch these shows? For the love of god why do you puritans hate the human form so much?





asaratis said:


> Where did I ever say I watch the show? I'm far from puritan. Nobody forces me to watch anything. I don't watch stupid shows.  I do watch shows that include nudity, including PPV now and then where it qualifies as light porn, more provocative than what Discovery has adopted.  You jump to conclusions too easily.



Which story are you sticking with?  The one where you claim you don't watch the show because you are to busy watching porn, or the OP where you claim "it's a completely fucking stupid documentary wherein two or more people brave the elements while completely nude; and we follow them around and listen to them dwell on their thoughts, being occasionally told of their fears of the wild around them...all the while being accompanied by A CAMERA CREW!"


Just so I can keep up which lie are you sticking with?


----------



## asaratis (Aug 28, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Discovery Channel (I used to respect it highly) now runs "NAKED AND AFRAID", a completely fucking stupid "documentary" wherein two or more people "brave the elements" while completely nude. We follow them around and listen to them dwell on their thoughts, being occasionally told of their fears of the wild around them...all the while being accompanied by A CAMERA CREW!
> ...


Not lying here, bozo. Get a grip on reality. 

While watching TV, one often sees the trailers for upcoming shows...like a mini-description of the next episode.  You don't have to watch the episode to know what's going to be in it....and often the trailer is presented on a different channel.

Somehow, I knew you'd reply with that ridiculous conclusion.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 28, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


Oftentimes, liberal means mocking those who do not agree that loose morals are for everyone.  It's a vain attempt to justify sleazy behavior.  Have at it, bro.  I'm tolerant.  

Tolerance for other people to make decisions for themselves is not exclusive to liberalism.  I am not a Iiberal but I do defend the right of others...from one end of the curve to the other... to act as they please as long as the rights of others are respected.  I welcome the diversity.  Just stay the fuck out of my face and don't proselytize for the sake of justification.  If we were all alike, life would be boring.

That I am free to shut off any one channel is a "duh" statement.  Some Discovery programs are worth watching.  It doesn't make good sense to condemn them all just because one of them seems out of character.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> The next one is Naked Angry and Negging
> 
> About naked posting on internet forums and negging everyone you disagree with
> 
> Investors?



HA! I love you, Pops, you and Moon crack me up!


----------



## fbj (Aug 28, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Noting "accidental" about the vagina shot.  They planned it out months in advance along with the media stories and resulting polls.
> 
> TV is sh*t. Just stop watching it.




you mean REALITY TV Is sh*T


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 29, 2014)

asaratis said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Do you draw all of your conclusions on advertisements? Or is this an exception for you?


----------



## asaratis (Aug 29, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You must be quite young.  A "trailer" for a movie or a TV episode generally if not always contains scenes from the upcoming show.  There is little to conclude except that if you watch the show, you will see the repetition of the sampling shown in the trailer.  Are you really that stupid or are you merely playing games?

Some porno DVDs have three buttons to click on:

"Play Movie"

"Scene Selection"

"Trailers"

The trailers are mini-versions of additional videos from the same source.  After watching a trailer, one can describe the gist of the full show without having watched the full show.

Give up your stupid quest to prove that I lied.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 29, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Here's an ironic situation:
> 
> A girl contracts with the network to appear on "DATING NUDE" or "NUDE DATING" or whatever the fuck they call it.  The network promises to blur out things that would normally be covered by a bikini.  She does a mud wrestling scene and her private parts are flashed in front of the world.  She's suing the network!....for being shown NUDE!
> 
> ...



The public is looking for more stuff, more this, more that, more entertainment, more excitement.  

The truth is, everything in life, has the same emotional effect as drugs.   You need more and more, to get the same buzz.    If money gives you the buzz, then then you will always need more and more money to get the same buzz.   If beer is what you buzz on, then you need more and more beer to get the same buzz.   Some people, stuff is their buzz, and they need ever growing amounts of stuff.

Michael Jackson made a billion dollars, and was broke at his death, because he needed more and more stuff.

Until people can live with contentment, and be happy with what they have, instead of always looking for the next buzz.

And TV is in the business of buzz.  The more they push the limits, the more people demand expanded limits.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 29, 2014)

asaratis said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



I'll take your reply as a yes, you often if not always draw all of your conclusions based solely on advertisements.

Good to know just how stupid your views are that they are based on advertisements.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 29, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


As I said in post #25, you jump to conclusions too quickly....erroneous conclusions at that!

Try some logic lessons at your local college.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 29, 2014)

asaratis said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Step 1 make bullshit claim with zero knowledge.
Step 2 lie about your bullshit claim.
Step 3 deflect and toss insults.

You'd make a great liberal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 4, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I know what you mean, I voted for Reagan...



That was before your Alzheimer kicked in...


----------

